

Webrtc iOS browser. Source Code Refused - userisme
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ericsson-labs-web-rtc/jeVIBd1wjW8

======
userisme
The only working ios implementation designed by sony ericsson labs. They
pulled it from the app store for unknown reasons and will not release the
source code for learning....

